# Painted front side markers



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought a set of sidemarkers from Klearz and the first set needed to be fixed, but now the second set doesn't set in place snuggly like they should. They sort of seem to loosen up after awhile. So instead of putting the UGLY ORANGE ones back in, I was wondering if it would be a good idea to maybe just paint the OEM orange side markers WHITE to match the color of the car?

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't. They're there for safety reasons. Ever try to get over when someone else is getting over into the same lane? It'll be worse if they have no way of knowing your intentions to change lanes cause the side markers have been painted over.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya, but I used to own a cobalt, and they didn't have sidemarkers.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just get some vht nite shades, sand them with 2000 grit, then put 2 coats of nite shades. Bam. black sidemarkers that are still safe


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya, I could probably do that. But I might plasti dip them, that way if I don't like it then I can always remove them.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Id think they look good white. 
I actually niteshaded mine but that was becasue I couldnt handle spending $90 on sidemarkers...


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> Ya, but I used to own a cobalt, and they didn't have sidemarkers.


The Cobalt's design was nowhere near as safe as the Cruze's is... and it won't matter what color the sidemarker is if you smack into somebody who's merging into the same spot you are. Keeping you (and your car) safe should _always_ be the number one priority -- aesthetics is number two.

I actually think clear sidemarkers might look good with your white Cruze. They'd look better than the orange, and you'd still be able to see when you're signaling... do they make those?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Do what you want with the sidemarkers. They don't blink when you signal to change lanes, so it's not going to matter what color they are. If it were me I'd spray them with Nightshades and call it a day.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> Just get some vht nite shades, sand them with 2000 grit, then put 2 coats of nite shades. Bam. black sidemarkers that are still safe


I used to think blacked out lighting (ie; tail lights, side markers, etc.) was cool until I just about ran into the back of someone with blacked out tail lights one foggy morning. I couldn't see them until I was right on them and they were stopped to make a left turn.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> They don't blink when you signal to change lanes


Hmm, I thought they did but maybe I'm mistaken. I'll have to check today at lunch.  I know for sure that they light up at least.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Hmm, I thought they did but maybe I'm mistaken. I'll have to check today at lunch.  I know for sure that they light up at least.


Yes, they do light up...but they do not blink. Just a little bit of info for those who were not aware.  It's ok, because I thought they blinked at first too.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I have not looked into it, but it may be possible to swap the lenses if you are not happy with the fit of the housings. I know Klearz was offering the unassembled option at one time to save money. I do not know how hard it is to divorce the lenses and housings......

I realize it does not make a whole lot of difference, but I like that my my side markers blink. They are so far forward that they are not super useful for lane changes, but its fun anyway.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the clear one's right now with the white backing, and they are already turning yellow. Also, the retaining clip has some leway to it, so it sticks out a bit. I already tried taking the backing off from the OEM sidemarkers, but its put together with like a tape, instead of a seal how Klearz makes theres, so you can't really bake them to release them. It just shattered in my hand. 

I know they are there for safety, but they don't even flash, and sit too far forward to really do anything anyways.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> They don't blink when you signal to change lanes, so it's not going to matter what color they are.


True, but they still let a drive know you're there when it's dark. I personally just would paint over them making them hard to see or not seen at all. Imagine if diesels didn't have side markers on their 40' trailer.

Also, in most states it's illegal to have any other color than amber for the side markers. A clear side marker with an amber light would be cool.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I used to think blacked out lighting (ie; tail lights, side markers, etc.) was cool until I just about ran into the back of someone with blacked out tail lights one foggy morning. I couldn't see them until I was right on them and they were stopped to make a left turn.


You need brighter bulbs if you are going to blackout or tint lights. I'm replacing all of my lights with LED's before I tint the front and rear, got 9, 18 and 27 LED SMD bulbs (white, amber and red), you should have no problem seeing them. I also am outlining the housings with red leds so there is no way someone can claim they didn't see me.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I personally just would paint over them making them hard to see or not seen at all. Also, in most states it's illegal to have any other color than amber for the side markers. A clear side marker with an amber light would be cool.


Ya, I have the clear with amber lenses right now. I plan to paint them so as to not be seen at all. Sort of just blend in with the rest of the bumper.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> You need brighter bulbs if you are going to blackout or tint lights. I'm replacing all of my lights with LED's before I tint the front and rear, got 9, 18 and 27 LED SMD bulbs (white, amber and red), you should have no problem seeing them. I also am outlining the housings with red leds so there is no way someone can claim they didn't see me.


That would be the way to go when tinting and I sure it'll look great. Reducing the visibility of lights over aesthetic reasons is just asking for trouble and puts others in harms way.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Hmm, I thought they did but maybe I'm mistaken. I'll have to check today at lunch.  I know for sure that they light up at least.


 .
A few folks have rewired the side marker lights in with their front signals so that they do blink.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> .
> A few folks have rewired the side marker lights in with their front signals so that they do blink.


 
Ooooo I shall have to look into that! I definitely think I'd like it better if they did blink.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Ooooo I shall have to look into that! I definitely think I'd like it better if they did blink.


Yeah, that would be me.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> Ya, but I used to own a cobalt, and they didn't have sidemarkers.


Your Cobalt did have them, but just not in the same location as the Cruze, in your old cobalt the side markers where integrated into the headlight housing. If you painted the front side markers on your Cruze it would make your car more difficult to see from a side angle at night, and it would be illegal.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Your Cobalt did have them, but just not in the same location as the Cruze, in your old cobalt the side markers where integrated into the headlight housing. If you painted the front side markers on your Cruze it would make your car more difficult to see from a side angle at night, and it would be illegal.


I had to go back and look, but I do see that they were put into the headlight housing. Idk what i'm gonna do yet, I haven't decided.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

^ It may not be illegal. What state do you live in. Most states only have requirement on how far a car can be seen front and back, not side.


----------

